# Beztēma >  ECM(ECU) tutorial

## C5H5OH

Tātad Esmu nolēmis tā riktīgi pārbaudīt savas zināšanas elektronikā un kā labu veidu kāds man ueteica uztaisīt dzinēja vadības bloku, lai varētu viegli dažādos auto spraust iekšā . Diemžēl galīgi nav nojautas, kādi signāli kur nāk iekšā un kur ko dod ārā. pagooglēju, bet infa maz, varbūt jūs varētu padalīties ar informāciju. Kā arī nebūtu slikti zināt kur nopirkt / dabūt kontaktus kā ECM vajag ? 
Piežemsim, ka dzinējam ir 10k RPM => 600 hz  uz katru apgriezienu 8 cilindri , 360 graadi , 8 sveces , 8 degvienas smidzinātāji . 600*8*8*8*360*noslēpumains_indekss  ar 1 ATMEGU nepietiks  ::  a Atmega + bariņš attiny + EEPROM-i varētu vadīt + galos nopietni tranzistori, filtri u.t.t.

----------


## Vikings

My troll sense is tingling.
Nošauj sevi, visiem būs jautrāk nekā stulbu topiku taisīšana.

----------


## M_J

Infas ir atliektiem galiem. Ieraksti goglē teiksim "megasquirt" vai "vems" un spēj tik lasīt! Par ienākošajiem signāliem - nekādi neiztiksi kloķvārpstas (sadales vārpstu) rotācijas devēja (devējiem). Varianti ir visdažādākie - holla devēji ar atvērto kolektoru izejā, induktīvie devēji, kuriem signāla līmenis mainās no volta daļām startēšanas brīdī, līdz kādiem 60V pilnos apgriezienos. Impulsu skaits un novietojums apgrieziena laikā - visdažādākais. Populārs ir variants 60-2, pagoglēsi - atradīsi. Vismaz divas rotācijas devēju ieejas vajadzētu gan, labāk protams trīs. Noteikti vajadzīgs vismaz viens galvenais devējs, pēc kura mērīsi motora slodzi. Tas var būt droseles potenciometrs, MAP sensors vai gaisa mērītājs. Lielākajai daļai auto ir vai nu MAP sensors vai gaisa mērītājs kombinācijā ar droseles potenciometru, mēdz būt arī visi trīs. Šiem devējiem izejas spriegums ir no 0-5V (mēdz būt arī eksotiski izņēmumi, piemēram MAP sensors ar mainīgu frekvenci izejā). Tev noteikti vajadzēs informāciju par temperatūru (motora, gaisa). Šiem devējiem arī vajadzēs 0-5V analogās ieejas. Ja izmantosi parasto Lambda zondi izplūdes gāzu mērīšanai - arī pietiks ar augstomīgu analogo ieeju. Arī to kāds ir barošanas spriegums ir jāzina. Katrā ziņā ATMEGAS visas 8 ADC ieejas analogajiem signāliem arī rezervē. Par to, kā mērīt atgāzu temperatūru, kā strādāt ar platjoslas zondi vai detonācijas devējiem - tas ir atsevišķs stāsts, jau serežģītāks.
 Izejas - atkal visdažādākie varianti. Parastās 16 omu sprauslas var viegli vadīt ar niecīga izmēra MOSFETiem. Zemomīgajām sprauslām nāksies vai nu likt papilpretestības vai taisīt PWM vadību vienai sprauslai izmantojot divus tranzistorus. Aizdedzes spoles var vadīt ar specializētajiem IGBT tranzistoriem. Un jāatceras, ja būs nepareizi projektēta plate, jaudas pakāpes, it sevišķi aizedzes pakāpes, uztaisīs tādus traucējumus, ka procesors nepārtraukti pārstartēsies.
Vēl būtu ko rakstīt un rakstīt, bet pagaidām pietiks. 
 Visu to lietu var sabūvēt bezgalīgi serežģītu, ar n-tajiem procesoriem, bet līdz 10000 apgriezieniem ar 8 cilindriem arī viena ATMEGA128 vienā mierā tiek galā. Tā tas ir VEMSā, tā tas ir manā perējumā, kuru var apskatīt šeit:
viewtopic.php?f=32&t=1984
p.s.
Pavisam noteikti zinu, ka šajā forumā ir šajos jautājumos ļoti zinoši Efi un gintsk.

----------


## C5H5OH

Papētīju un padomāju, ka tiklīdz savākšu naudu izveidošu DEV plati uz kuras tad arī rakstīšu
Par ATMEGA + ATTINY nolēmu, lai paliktu pāri resursi un līdz ar to var nedaudz vairāk laika patērēt programmas izpildei, līdz ar to uzlabojot precizitāti. Nupat uzradās jautājums, kā imobilaizeri piesaistīt, jo dadziem auto ir orģinālie imobilaizeri.
Kā arī, jo biežāk datus pārbauda, jo labāk

----------


## Powerons

Nu ja neko nesaproti, tad sāc izpētot ko vienkāršāku, piemēram apskati klasisko žiguli VAZ-2105 Vai VAZ-2107 vadības bloku ar dačikiem un taisi savējo  :: 
Tie ir tā saukti piektie un septītie žiguļi ar inžektoru!

Te arī shēma ar dačikiem un vadības bloku vari iepazīties  :: 
http://www.autoprospect.ru/vaz/2107-zhi ... es/395.jpg
http://www.autoprospect.ru/vaz/2107-zhi ... vanie.html


http://www.autoprospect.ru/vaz/2105-zhi ... eniya.html

----------


## M_J

Runājot par imo un pārējām līdzīgām lietām. Musdienu auto motora vadība nepārtraukti sadarbojas ne tikai ar imo bet ar visiem ABS, ESP, automātisko kārbu, klimata kontroli un tā tālāk. Sākumā Tu to noteikti nepavilksi, labāk aizmirsti par to līdz laikam, kamēr būsi ticis jēgā ar motoru vienu pašu. Netaisi to ECU priekš 2010 gada S klases mersedesa, uztaisi priekš 2. golfa. Un vēl - izstrādāt plati arī nav joka lieta. Ja Tev nav idejas realizēt kādus principiāli atšķirīgus shemotehniskos risinājumus, varbūt ir vērts ņemt jau gatavu plati, kaut vai Vems. Varāk paliks laika programmēšanai. Varēsi arī kā pamatu izmantot jau gatavus koda fragmentus. Varu piedāvāt arī savu plati.

----------


## C5H5OH

Starp citu, zinu ka ar to bija jāsāk, kur dabūt maximāli lētu dzinēju, uz kuru testēt ?

----------


## M_J

Nopērc 2. golfu ar elektrisko daudzpunktu iešprici. Nepērc ar mehānisko vai monošprici vai karburatoru.

----------


## C5H5OH

Ok, centiishos iekraat kam taadam. Jautājums vai nav kādio sensori kas nosaka spiedienu cilindrā ? Iebūvēti laikam nav vane ? a ieerbt caurumu galvaa, un ieskruuveet kaadu ir iespeejams ? Kā arī vēl joprojām nevaru atrast kur dabūt to štekeri ECU, lai normaali var piespraust, un vai praktiski visiem auto ir vienaads pin-out ?
P.S. http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/IRGB6B60K.pdf ir derīgs lai aizdedes spoles sleegaatu ?
p.p.s. nedaudz pareekjinaajos: 
Umax=14.4V        |        I= U/R=14.4/0.4 =36 A
Rmin=0.4 Ohm     |       P=UI=14.4*36=518.4 W
----------------------------------------+
I = ?                                            |
P= ?                                            |
Tiešām tāda jauda uz katru spoli vajag ? Bezmaz sanaak leetaak vairraakus likt paraleeli.

----------


## JDat

C5H5OH nav tas pats tvdx ?

----------


## osscar

Izurbt galvā caurumu izklausās spēcīgi....paskaties EFI veikumu. Nevar uzbūvēt custom ECU neieguldot naudu, prātu un laiku. Tu jau sāc runāt - tā būs lētāk, aizmirsti, lētāk tev būs sakrāt golfam un braukt ar to nevis urbt galvā caurumu   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## C5H5OH

1: neesu gan tvdx
2: par urdsshanu galvaa bij vnk. taada ideja, ka lai uzzin reaalo spiedienu cilindraa , jo varētu iegūt perfektu spridzināšanas momentu , un nolasīt kaada ir kompresija ( reaalaa )

----------


## JDat

Tad varbūt EPIS. Pārāk līdzigi tvdx vai epim domā. Tāpēc neliedzies. Esi atšifrēts. pasaukt zzz?

----------


## M_J

Nav nācies sastapt sistēmu, kur tiktu praktizēta spiediena mērīšana cilindrā tiešā veidā. Pieļauju, ka dzinēju izstrādātāji to dara. Netiešā veidā informāciju par to, kas notiek cilindrā var iegūt, analizējot aizdedzes impulsu formu. Par štekeriem - nav tāda viena universāla ECU štekera, kas būtu kopīgs visiem autiņiem. Ir vairāk vai mazāk populāri varianti. Manuprāt diezgan optimāls ir štekeris ar 55 kontaktiem, kāds tika izmantots "Motronic" sistēmās pirms 15-20 gadiem. Par jaudām aizdedzes spoļu slēgāšanai Tu nepareizi rēķini. Tie 0.4 omi ir spoles aktīvā pretestība. Bet spolei ir induktivitāte. Atverot tranzistoru, strāva spolē lineāri pieaug un 4-5 milisekunžu laikā sasniedz 8-10 A. Tad strāva tiek izslēgta un cilindrā pārlec dzirkstele. Līdz tam, kad strāvu ķēdē nosaka spoles aktīvā pretestība, vienkārši nenonāk. Līdz ar to Tevis izvēlētais tranzistors pēc parametriem varētu derēt. Es gan drošibas dēļ no Digikey pasūtu IGBT tranzistorus, kuri ir speciāli konstruēti šim nolūkam. Ieej Digikey saitā un meklētājā ieraksti "ignition" un Tu atradīsi, kuri tie ir.

----------


## C5H5OH

M_J paldies par informāciju, piemirsās lenca likums   ::  papeetiiju VEMS un sanaaca, ka laikam ir arii ar 5V vadaamas aizdedzes spoles  kam pashaam iekshaa sava vadiiba. Piem. ja veelos liidz 12 cilindriem naakotnee darbinaat, tad itkaa pietiktu tikai ar 6 IGBT, bet ja nav spark-waste ( gadiijumaa ja izpluudes un iepluudes cikls nevieniem 2 pilniigi nesakritiis , taadeejaadi veidojot maigaaaku dzineeja vibraaciju) , tad jau laikam nekas cits kaa 12 tranzistori neatliek   ::   uz katru tranzistoru paaris lati  ::  Sprauslām gan itkā kkur ap 1A vane ?  tbiš ar kaadu 20W tranzisturu pilniigi pietiks.
Aa jaa ar 8 ADC nepietiek  ::  jo jaakontrolee arii spriegums uz spoles ( manupraat ) un vajadziibas gadiijumaa jaadod max preciizs kljuudas pazinjojums un nav jeegas degvielu cuukot.

----------


## C5H5OH

JDAT: lūdzams palīdzēt, vai likties mierā, jo nav man cita profila šeit. Vienkārši derētu apzināties arī citādi domājošu personu esamību, un to respektēt. 
P.S. kas ir zzz ?
sorry par offtopic, a kaadam nav ATTINY2313-20SU bibloteka priekš eagle ?

----------


## M_J

Populārākajām 16 omu sprauslām es izmantoju IRF7380, esmu licis arī IRF7341, kuri ir argusā un maksā santīmus, pie tam ir divi vienā korpusā. Problēmu nav bijis. Tāda izvēle gan ne cenas, bet izmēru dēļ. Ja ir jāsāk skaitīt santīmi, tad varbūt šo pasākumu atlikt uz vēlāku laiku, kad nebūs uztraukumi pāris latu dēļ, jo naudu Tu iztērēsi stipri vairāk, kā sākumā plānojis. Un netaisi sākumā maksimālo variantu ar 12 cilindriem un n-jām kontrolēm, kad ar 8 ADC kanāliem nepietiek. Arī lai uztaisītu minimālo variantu ir pietiekami pūļu un, to pirmo variantu būvēdams tikai sāksi saprast, kas sanāk, un kas ir galīgi garām.

----------


## C5H5OH

Nupat ienāca prātā doma atstāt nevajadzīgās daļas neielodētas ieekonomeeshu paaris latus   ::  
bet ja nopietni, tad tieshaam liidz laikam kad reaali buus liidzeklji laikam maaciishos par sho teemu, un veidoshu sheemu.
P.S. Nissan Silvia ar vajadzeetu buut vadaamai ne ?

----------


## M_J

Protams, arī Nissan Silvia var būvēt vadību. Es gan neieteiktu eksperimentiem auto, kāds Latvijā ir reti sastopams. Vajag tādu, kam rezerves daļas ir lētas un viegli pieejamas. Nissan Silvia nebūs no tiem.

----------


## C5H5OH

paldies par brīdinajumu .
nupat biju uzziimeejis gala pakaapi ar 6 indukcijas spolju IGBT IRGS14C40LTRLP un atdaliiju ar optopaari , bet kkas nesaglabaajaas ( drankjiiga eagle instelaacija )

----------


## JDat

print screen. Parādi to shēmu, lai var saprast kas tur uzprojektēts.

----------


## C5H5OH

[attachment=1:1q8n0pr1]gals.PNG[/attachment:1q8n0pr1]Izdevaas noseivot  sprieguma daliitaaji pados uz ATTINY spriegumu izdaliitu ar 12 , vai 11 iisti neesu drosh   :: 
Varbūt kādi ierosinājumi. Pašam ideja varbūt pamainīt pretestības sprieguma daliitaajam, lai daliitu ar kaadu 2-nieka pakaapi
P.S. no sprieguma sensoriem ja pareii saprotu, var noskaidrot vai ir t.s, "misfire" vai nav , jeb kļūdos?

----------


## Vikings

Nu katrā ziņā ar līdzīgu niku kā tev te bija reģistrējies tvdx drauģelis, kas bīdīja tik pat trollīgus tekstus. Tu arī tādus bīdi. Varu derēt, ka līdz praktiskai darbībai šis nenonāks.

----------


## C5H5OH

nebiiju pamaniijis ka veel kaads ar ikdienaa lietojama organisma savienojuma molekulārformulu pieregjistreejies ..   ::  gadaas. nupat uzziimeju plati 2 slāņi, bet vieta pamaīgi aizgāja  ::

----------


## tvdx

a kaapeec tie rezistori tur ir tik lieli ? 
tak nevar buut ka jaateeree taadas jaudas

----------


## C5H5OH

Varbūt cilvēki kas šitanīs lietās ir pieredzējušāki, cik īsti līdekļi man izies, un kādus mēraparātus vajadzēs.
Kā arī vai ATTiny2313 spees uznjemt oscilogrammas 12 spoleem ? lai pareizos mementos spridzinaatu ? 
Par rezistoriem, nu man sanāca ap 25W ka vaig, pienjemsim, ka aizdedzes spolee 10 A, un pastiprinaajums ir 10 => 1A => Rbāze=U/I=10/1=10 Ohm Pmax= Umax^2/R=14.4*14.4/10 = 21W  kautgan skaatiijos, ka nekur nav tik lieli rezistori, speeciigaaka pastiprinaajuma tranzistori vai kaa ?
[Edit]UPS : BVGES Gate-to-Emitter Breakdown Voltage 10V taatad  P=5W a priekshaa gan vaidzees kaadu LM pielikt lai ir tie 5V

----------


## Vikings

Klau, izdzēsiet šo ākstīšanos! Tas takš ir skaidri redzams, ka cilvēks vienkārši troļļojas! Lūūūdzūūū!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Varbut pa ziemu sanemsos taisit mocim vadibas bloku. Izaicinajums ir
1) ka savakt singnalu no hall pozicijas deveja
2) jataisa savs CDI
3) gribetos factory konektorus kaut kur dabut.

Beefs

----------


## M_J

To, cik līdzekļu Tev, C5H5OH vajadzēs, neviens precīzi nenosauks. Šāds projekts var absorbēt jebkādu naudas daudzumu. Jebkurā gadījumā būs vajadzīga telpa ar siltumu, gaismu, atgāzu atsūkšanu, bedre vai pacēlājs, instrumenti, motortesteris. Īsi sakot - autoservisa aprīkojums. Ja Tev pašam tā nav, ej strādāt servisā, kur viss tas ir. Izej kursus, apgūsti esošo motora vadības sistēmu darbības principus. Kad to zināsi, mācēsi remontēt un diagnosticēt esošās sistēmas, kad būsi izdomājis, kas tajās Tevi neapmierina, ko gribi darīt savādāk, tad būvē savējo. Tagad vai vari pateikt, ko Tu darīsi ar uzņemtajām aizdedzes impulsu oscilogrammām? Ar ATTINY2313 diez vai Tev izdosies tās uzņemt. Šīs oscilogrammas pašreiz ir pēdējais, kas Tavam konstruējamajam kompim vajadzīgs. Aizmirsti par tām! Paņem kādu gatavu ECU, apskaties, kā tajā ir organizētas aizdedzes gala pakāpes - šeit nekāda Amerika nav jāatklāj.

----------


## JDat

tvdx, tak vienreiz pa muti atrausies. 100 % tavs rakstīšanas stils. Derveņa tu kodēt nemākoša. Tu esi lūzeris un nejēdz pilnīgi ne ko, pat PC programmēt. Lohs!

----------


## tvdx

::  briidinu: viirus ir iists, rakstiiju gan pats bet speciaali JDat : palaid virus.com, abet briidinu atvadies no datiem kas uz tava hdd un no OS ar vari atvadiities, bet tad izlasiisi ":Ptvdx"
testeejis gan neesu, jo PC zeeel
[edit] izdeeesu lai neviens nemeegjina bez sandbox laist

----------


## tvdx

neuzņemos nekādu atbildību !
[edit:] maac zinjkaare kursh nolaadeeja ? padalaties at to kaa straadaa ?

----------


## JDat

Uzmini nu, kurš nopumpēja pirmais...
TIkai ir problēmas, kas pierāda ka tu esi sūdīgs koderis un pamatīgs trollis. Atzīsties ka C5H5OH esi tu pats ar kārtējo megaprojektu.

Ak jā tavs "vīruss" ne vella nestrādā. Zini mani ir linux un dosbox, lai arī patiesībā vajadzēja darbināt no bochs.

----------


## JDat

mega vīruss saki?
pārrakstam partīciju tabulu uz pirmā hdd ar savu figņu?
Un? uzskati ka kaut kas tāds var strādāt iekš windowsXP? Vai ceri ka iznīcināsi GRUB boot sektoru tādā veidā? Ne viens antivīruss nepamanīs? gribi pierādīt ka zini x86 ASM? Da nu! Es ar tādām lietām nodarbojos pirms 12 gadiem, kad vēl bija +/- aktuāli. Pirms 8 gadiem ja nobrucināju partīciju, tad zināju ka, google paldzēs ar meklējumiem un atradīs softu, kas noskenēs HDD un atradīs partīcijas un restaurēs. tvdx, tu esi atpalicis no dzīves jo dzīvo 90-to sākumā. Pa 20 gadiem IT industrija ir izmainījusies. Ej ka labāk troļļot boot.lv forumā, vai brīvajos metinātājos.

Man slinkums likt bochs lai līdz galam izpētītu tavu figņu. Zini... no sākuma nolasi Opel ECU datus un tikai tad sapņo par nissan ECU būvēšanu.

----------


## tvdx

Ja taa  tad kaadam tupakam jaabuut lai veert vajaa  ::  viirusus rakstiit nelikumiigi ...

----------


## JDat

Idiots esi vai traumēts jau bērnībā? Kādam tupakam jābūt, lai domātu ka kaut kas tāds strādās mdernā sistēmā. Zini ciK daudz cilvēku šobrīd no DOS iziet internetā un skatās web? Ar savām zināšanņam tu varētu EPIm palīdzēt programmēt kompja procesoru uz DOS. Palasi to topiku labāk.
Kā redzi es vēl esmu online. Protam tulīt būs reboot un un atgriezīšos. Paga 5 minūtes...

----------


## tvdx

JDat: skjiet ka pats visu laiku visus pa psihiem saukaa, skjiet ka pats sajuki...  ::  gadaas. Visur tu mani meklee :P nu neesu n personaas . samiernies, aizej pie psihologa iesaakumaa un parunaajies, varbuut nav taa vajaashanas maanija tik smaga

----------


## JDat

hmm. esmu atpakaļ... ne kas ļauns nenotika, kā tu labi saprati. Ja cilvēks zin ko dara ar datoru, tad tvdx muļķības nav bīstamas. Neuztraucies par manu veselību. Par to rūpējas mans pisoholos. Tu jau, kā santīmu pisējs, nevari atļauties tādu greznību...

Protams es laidu tavu ara darbu uz dosbox caur turb debugger. Un jā, pie INT13 apstājos lai saprastu kas tulīt būs. Nācās pat no plaukta noņemt vecu grāmatu lai apskatītos (kā vecos laikos) ko tu gribi panākt. Grāmatā skatijos principa pēc nevis tāpēc ka nemāku to pašu iekš google atrast.
Es labāk uz dosbox dzenāju civilisation1 DOS nevis pētu tavu figņu.

----------


## habitbraker

Offtopic, bet interesanti, ka šeit un  viewtopic.php?t=5286 pirmais posts sākas ar vienu un to pasu vārdu  ::

----------


## JDat

Habitbraker, tavs novērojums nav offtopic, bet gan ļoti pat pa tēmu.
Es esmu izlasījis visus (jā esmu psihs, bet gardi smējos par tiem topikiem) tvdx postus. Uzreiz var sazīmēt viņa stilu. Pēkšņi viens grib uzbūvēt ECU pa lēto. Jau zīmē shēmas utt. Neatgādina stāstu, kā tvdx būvēja frekvenčmēru? 
Viss saskan. Vajag pa ēto. Bez tam, pirms dažām dienām tvdx jau mēģināja parunāt ar Opel ECU.

 :: 

tvdx, nu neliedzies! Domā ka esi anonīms internetā? Domā ka esi vienīgais gudrinieks un pārējie ir stulbi? Tādus kā tu var sazīmēt dažās minūtēs...

----------


## tvdx

zinu zinu par IP, tik, atceries ka ir provaoderi piem sia Kopideja kam visiem abonemtiem, viena IP  ::  juutos sameeraa drosh no tevis
bet reaali juus radat drankjiigu iespaidu :P

----------


## RobinDAB

> Varbut pa ziemu sanemsos taisit mocim vadibas bloku. Izaicinajums ir
> 1) ka savakt singnalu no hall pozicijas deveja
> 2) jataisa savs CDI
> 3) gribetos factory konektorus kaut kur dabut.
> 
> Beefs


 Kautkādus gadus 7 atpakaļ arīdzan šitā doma nelika mieru. Kad 500 usd par gatavu izstrādājumu likās nepieklājīgi daudz. Ūdensmotociklam. Taču tā arī nerealizējās.
Principā nekā sarežģīta tur nav un būt nevar, ir pat lērums ar itkā gataviem vai pusgataviem projektiem internetā.
Vienīgais parametrs kas tiek dīdīts ir apsteidzes leņķis atkarība no motora apgriezieniem. 
Problemātiskākais visā tajā matemātikā liekas ir izrēķināt slodzi pēc devēja uz kloķa. Jo droseļklapes stāvokļa devēja vienkārši nav. Tāpat arīdzan motoram maza inerce un 16000 rpm/min...

----------


## JDat

tvdx, es nerunāju par Ip atpazīšanu. Tevi ta atpazinu pēc rakstīšanas stila... Jebšu tu apbalvo ka tajā tīklā uz vienu un to pašu IP jūs visi esat tādi durņi? Arī tas nebūtu brīnums.  :: 

Es radu sliktu stilu? Un tu neradi sliktu stilu, stumdot mākoņus, izgudrojot velosipēdus un pisinot santīmus? Pamosties jel plānprātiņ!

Edit Atvainojos tvdxiam par uzbraucienu, tiko pamanīju ka pilnēness un tvdx ir kārtējā lēkmē.
Jau trešo reizi novēroju ka tvdx aktivizējas tieši pilnēness laikā. Tas ir zinātniski pierādīts fakts.   ::

----------


## Vikings

Vot vot, mega projekts un santīmu čakarēšana uzreiz nodeva tvdx stilu.
Vispār man arī neliek mieru līdzīga ideja motorolleram kontaktu aizdedzi aizvietot ar paša veidotu elektronisko, pie viena savai platei uzticot arī aķa lādēšanu, tomēr redzot cik kaitinoši lēni velkas citas atjaunošanas lietas šķiet, ka lai rolleri panāktu uz pavasari legalizējamu, aizdedzes pārveidošana būs jāatliek uz nākošo vasaru.

----------


## tvdx

visiem nav neizsmeljams naudas maks. bet avot labi var maniit LV probleemu - neko pashi, viss jau citiem gatavs, taapeec peerkam un pashi saveejiem daargaak tirgojam. tik nezuudamiibas likums - nauda kas aizpoluust atpakalj nenaak  ::

----------


## JDat

ar tavām metodēm noteikti nesanāks lētāk ne kā gatavs produkts. tev nebūs stabilāka iekārta par to ko industriāli testē. tu vari atļauties tērēt savu laiku, tikai ja tev nav pamatdarba kurā tu saņem algu, lai varētu dzīvot.

Uzbūvēšana uzbūvēšanas pēc saucās hobijs. Tur ir saprotams, ka tērē naudu un neskaita laiku. DIY paliek DIY. Hobijs...

A būvēt kaut ko lai izkonkurētu ar cenu. Tas ir velosipēda izgudrošana, cīņa ar vējdzirnavām, un skriešana ar alvu dienā. Dzīvs piemērs tam ir tavs biedrītis EPIS. palasi pats ka viņam gāja ar vadības bloku priekš CNC. Veselu romānu var uzrakstīt.

----------


## Vikings

Tur vairāk uz varoņeposu velk, ne romānu.

----------


## tvdx

aizej uz karalauku, apskataties cik juuuseejiem lodes, a pretinieki vairaak, ta prosta nospljausies un neshausi, lai tevi noshauj ? totaalais latvieshu pakalpinju bezmugurkaulnieku stils . taadi LV tik kaunu dara. Muusu valstii intelekts ir vieniigaa reaalaa lieta, a nevienam nevaig ar leeto galu konkureet, a ar kvalitatiivo :P ptrotams ekonomisti teiks mulkjiibas, avot nafig ta esam pakaljaa ?

----------


## JDat

savus politiski ekonomiskos uzskatus bīdi citā forumā. Pirms dirs par kvalitāti un konkurētspēju uztaisi kaut vienu strādājošu un konkurētspējīgu aparātu. Jau vakar izgāzies ar aizsardzības shēmu.

----------


## tvdx

visp. taa sheema ir ok, nav naudas ko lieki teeret, avot pats uztaisi kko kaut kko pavisam triviaalu, jo pavadiiju paaris minuutes un konstateeju ka visu laiku paadi forumaa tikai runaajot, a taa arii neko neesi uzraadiijis pats ...

----------


## JDat

man nav jātroļļojas ar stulbām shēmām. Ja nevari uztaisīt elementāras lietas, tad nelien pie sarežģītām lietām. Arī programmas neraksta uzreiz sarežģītas, bet sāk ar vienkāršāko.

----------


## tvdx

drīzāk tu neko nevari uztaisii, jo nekur neesi uzrādījis neko uztaisītu

----------


## JDat

Taisu to, ko man vajag, nevis troļļojos un pišu santīmus. Un tas ko uztaisu, parasti arī strādā ilgi un laimīgi. Ko esmu nopublicējis? Pameklē forumā. Nepublicētās lietas, tāpēc arī nav ieliktas te, jo nav domātas publicēšanai. Piemēram elektreta kapsulas pieslēgšana pie XLR ar 48 V phantom barošanu (vāirāki tādi mikrofoi strādā TV tiešraidēs)... Shēma protams, nav mana, bet gan kolēģis zīmēja. Vēl ir arī visādas nepabeigtas figņas (sirds pulsa logotājs, audio filtra vadība utt), kuras nav tajā stadijā, lai varētu publicēt.

Gribi redzēt? Atbrauc uz Rīgu, parādīšu klātienē.

----------


## Epis

isti nesaprotu par ko te cepiens ? par to ka līdz galam nepabeidz iesākto ? esam reāli, ja kautko iesāc un kādā no stadijas posmiem atklāj jaunu informāciju, gūsti pieredzi, un secini ka tā lieta tomēr neiet, vai viņa vairs nav aktuāla nu tad tā ir un zūd motivācija ko tālāk darīt tajā virzienā, vai arī tiek meklēta alternatīva, tā ir normāla parādība, nevis kautkāda nolaidība un iesākto nepabeigšanas sindroms.
Teiciens ka vienmēr var kautko uzlabot, uztaisīt ko labāku ir patiess, piemēram daudzi te piemin ka nav ko izgudrot divriteni no jauna, šie vārdi būs jāņem atpakaļ jo  redz ir tomēr tas vecais divritenis kur rati griežās ar ķēdi izgudrots no jauna reku bilde, un tagat tie kas igudroja pelna smuku piķis $$ 


Tākā nav ko muldēt ka nevar jaunu divriteni izgudrot, var ! un jāmēģina, a to progressa nebūs.
par tām mašinu dzinēju vadības sistēmām ta tur ir vieta inovācijām it sevišķi iesmidzinašanas sistēmaš, kur pēdējā inovācija bīj ar to augstspiediena iesmidzināšanas sistēmu kur digitāli kontrollējot to processu varēja panākt baigi labos efektivitātes uzlabojumus, un ir blogi,preses relīzes kur jau domā par to ka kombinācijā ar STOP viss krutāko dzinēju effektivitāte varētu dubultoties salīdzinot ar parastiem bendzīn diznējiem, nemaz nerunājot par fantastisko masas/jaudas attiecību, kas jau kā velk uz turbīnu pusi, karoči fosīlo degvielu mašinas tik ātri nepazudīs no ielām, kā dažiem labie zaļajiem gribētos.

----------


## tvdx

cik esu konstateejis nejau zaljajiem ir iebildumi pret fosilo ( paziistu reaalus dabas miiljus ) , a vot biznessam vaig alternatiivas, jo var lielaaku cenu uzsist. un maaca skolaa cik shitas slikts a tas daargaakais labs . 
Un ja nebuutu inovaaciju tad nebuutu arī rakstības, jo sazinjas veidu izgudroja no jauna  ::  un tagad rakstiiba ir kkas pilniigi pashsaprotams. visas inovaacijas protams neaiziet, a 1 no miljona gan aiziet

----------


## JDat

ko lai saka, biedrīši-inozatori! No vienas puses, uz priekšu-no vārdiem pie darbiem, no otras, mazāk pīpēt kapronu- tādās lietās santīmu pišana te neiederas, uzdevuma izvērtēšana arī svarīga. Taisīt taisīšanas pēc? Laika izmešana? Skola maksā naudu, arī ja nerealizē. Līkie maksveli uc lietas. Ja ecu būves mērķis ir izprast procesus, tad ok. Ja būves mēŗķis pist santīmus un vienlaikus uztaisīt labāk un lētāk vienam pašam ne kā veselam konstruktoru birojam... Jūs ko? Uzskatat ka esat gudrāki par kaudzi mācītu vīru? Ziniet kā tas saucas? Zvaigžņu slimība. Ar to tad arī atšķiras jūsu ecu un vikinga ecu būvēšanas mērķi. Ibio, nolaidieties uz zemes. Vairs nav ko teikt.

----------


## ddff

Epis un tvdx izklausaas kaa energiski entuziasti. Vai shii energija ir teereeta lietderiigi un ieguuta kaut cik veeraa njemama izgliitiiba? Ja tik daudz laika iespeejams veltiit globaalaam lietaam, tad tak buus ieguuti arii dazhi magistra graadi kaadaa no shiim nozareem?

ddff

----------


## bbarda

uz priekšu-no vārdiem pie darbiem, no otras, mazāk pīpēt kapronu- tādās lietās santīmu pišana                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Kapronu pīpējot- mākslīgi izraisa tuberkulozi

----------


## RobinDAB

> Tākā nav ko muldēt ka nevar jaunu divriteni izgudrot, var ! un jāmēģina, a to progressa nebūs.


 Mjaa! Var! Bet vai vajag?
Kautkā gadus 20 atpakaļ bija cepiens par eliptiskajiem zobratiem, kardānpārvadiem un tamlīdzīgām lietām. Tikai redz kaut kā neiegājās masās...
 :: 
Jā, OK, uztaisīt var. Bet vai vajag?
Tīri praktiski paraugoties uz šo augšminēto konstrukciju nerodas pārliecība, ka tas varētu būt ilgtermiņa ieguldījums un nesalūzt 2 nedēļu laikā.
Droši vien arī ar lietderības koeficientiem tur nemaz viss tik jauki nav - pārāk daudz visvisādu "šurpu - turpu" detaļu...

----------


## Epis

kautkā bilde man nerādās, reku links uz to dīvaino riteņ firmu http://www.stringbike.com
Nu viņu majaslapā teikts ka effektivitāte šim striķim un sistēmai ir augstāka un arī ilgmūžiba lielāka + nevaig tīrīt un eļot, kā ķēdi un ķēdes efektivitāte krītās no netīrumiem un sausuma un to striķi kas ir no high density polyethylene (HDPE)  ir uz stenda testējuši 10 000km nobraukumam un nekāda vaina,. Es zinu ka ir meginājuši ķēdes vietā likt zobsiksnu un tos speciālos zobratus bet tās idejas neko populāras nav kļuvušas.



> Vai shii energija ir teereeta lietderiigi un ieguuta kaut cik veeraa njemama izgliitiiba? Ja tik daudz laika iespeejams veltiit globaalaam lietaam, tad tak buus ieguuti arii dazhi magistra graadi kaadaa no shiim nozareem?


 Kāda tur vēl izglītība, man žēl naudu maksāt par processu kur ir vispārējas zinašanas un daudz nekam praktiski nederīgas informācijas, kas pietam patērē daudz laika.
Es būtu ar mieru maksāt kādus 50Ls mūsu universitātēm par 1-2nedeļu gala eksāmenu kārtošanu + praktisko iemaņu, pieredzes demonstrešanu kādā no specialitātēm lai dabūtu to paīru, apmēram tādā pašā stilā ka ir iespējams Eiropā un citur pasaulē, kur to var izdarīt pat caur internetu, nekur nebraucot, dabūt diplomu par cenām kas nepārsniedz 100$ un tās ir daudz prestižākas iestādes nekā LU, tākā mūsu izglītības sistēma ir aizvēsturiskā kondīcijā, laigan esu kautko dzirdējis ka taisās šādas eksāmenu kārtošanas iespējas radīt,vai kautkādās programmās ir radītas, bet neko konkrētāk nezinu.

Es esu par bezmaksas izglītību, jeb izlgītojošas informācijas piekļuvi bez maksas un iespēju iegūtās zināšanas oficiāli legalizēt par mazām naudiņām, vai bez maksas, proti valsts varētu to atļauties jo kas gan ir 50 lati par izglītību salīdzinot ar pilna laika studijām 3-4 gadu garumā kur studij maksa gadā >1000ls šāda sistēma valsīj izmaksātu 1000x mazāk nekā esošā, un kas grib lai par maksu mācās, ja paši nespēj.



> Taisīt taisīšanas pēc? Laika izmešana? Skola maksā naudu, arī ja nerealizē. Līkie maksveli uc lietas. Ja ecu būves mērķis ir izprast procesus, tad ok.


 tā ir taisīšna pieredzes pēc, un zināšanu uzlabošanas pēc + domāšanu veicinoš pasākums, un esam reāli jebkurš mūsdienīgs speciālists visu laiku nepārtraukti mācās, un kautko jaunu piemācās arī ar darba sfēru nesaistītu, tas viss bagātina, atjauno zināšanas un tas palīdz darbā ģenerēt jaunas idejas, iedvesmojoties no kādas nesaistitas sfēras praktiskās peiredzes. 
Priekštats ka dabūnot diplomu, vai grādu var neko vairs nemācites un vegitēt uz esošajām zināšanām ir sen novecojis priekštats, jo ir tāda lieta kā tehnologiju paaudžu maiņas frekvence proti viss mainās ikpēc 10 vai šodien jau pēc 5 gadiem kā kurā nozarē, agrāk tie bīja 40-100 gadi vēl agrāk pat gdsimti, un ja šī tehno maiņu frekvence kļūst mazāka nekā cilvēka paaudžu maiņu frekvence apmēram 25 gadi tad tas nozīmē ka cilvēkam savā dzīves laikā būs jāmainās līdzi tehnologiskajām paaudžu maiņām, un nevarēs kā agrāk vienu amatu iemācījies un visu mūžu rukā, atrstrādā zināšanas, šodien jāmācās ir viss laik un ik pēc 5-10 gadiem jāpārmācās vai pilnīgi jāpārkvalificējās, jo ilgmūžigu specialitāšu paliek ar vien mazāk, kas neietekmējās un nemainās, (pārsvarā tās ir zemas kvalifikācijas specialitātes, kā grāvracis  :: )
tādēļ esošā izglītības sistēma nav pielāgota šādām pārmaiņām.

----------


## tvdx

Epi šoreiz gan nepiekritīsu par mūsu izglītības sistēmas aizvēsturiskumu, drižāk pārmodernizeēta - skolā aizej lai noklausiitos un pierakstiitu sarasktu kas uz naakamo stundu pasham i jaatrod i jaaizkonspektee karo4e jaaiemaacaas pashmaaciibas celjaa. a unoversitaates LV galiigi ir zaudeejushas visu  ::  nevienam vairs izglītība te nerūp, jo tas nav ienesīgi

----------


## JDat

tvdx vai saprati kas ir brownout?

----------


## tvdx

sapratu sapratu...

----------


## JDat

offtopic: rekur EPIS ar saviem FPGA un megaātrajiem procesiem  ::  (Pēc bildes tas džeks ir līdzīgs EPIM)
http://www.national.com/analog/adc/ultra_high_speed_adc

----------


## tvdx

tu EPI dzīve esi redzējis ?

----------


## JDat

gandrīz dzīvē. Konkrēti iekš traukiem.lv

----------


## Epis

ta vietā lai apspriestu kurš mani ir dzīvē redzējis, labāk kādu komentāru par manu dzinēja modeli (bildi) ko ieliku siltum topikā , ir kādi komentāri ? 

 (tākā es pats esu ticies dzīvē tikai ar 2 no foruma tad domāju ka ir tikai 2vi kas redzējuši, varbūt argus un elfas pārdevēji  ::  laigan diez vai šie zin kas esu forumā, bet virtuāli pašportreta bildes jau var atrast internetā, kā draugiem.lv )

----------


## JDat

Viens to tiem diviem ir Vikings...

----------


## gintsk

::  Te gan spama topiki interesanti! Ar lamatām...
Par sākotnējo tēmu: manā redzējumā nav ko vienam sākt ņemties ar motora vadību. Tas sākotnēji izskatās samērā vienkārši, bet jo dziļāk mežā, jo vairāk koku. Kaut kā daudz maz jēdzīga uzcepšna prasa nežēlīgi daudz cilvēkstundas.
Tam vajadzētu minimums 3 profus: kas cep pašu bloku, kas taisa GUI, kas padziļināti saprot ko/kā/kāpēc vajag motoram.

Ja kāds vēlas paniekoties jau uz gatava projekta, es varu pačukstēt, ko vajag piecept un pārtaisīt MS2-extra kodā, lai tas bloks būtu normāli lietojams. C++ laikam.

----------


## JDat

Kāds autors, tāds arī temats un ambīcijas.

PAturpinot tēmu par EPI...
Interesanta kolekcija: http://foto.inbox.lv/epps/Elektronik...language=lv_LV

----------


## Epis

> manā redzējumā nav ko vienam sākt ņemties ar motora vadību. Tas sākotnēji izskatās samērā vienkārši, bet jo dziļāk mežā, jo vairāk koku. Kaut kā daudz maz jēdzīga uzcepšna prasa nežēlīgi daudz cilvēkstundas.
> Tam vajadzētu minimums 3 profus: kas cep pašu bloku, kas taisa GUI, kas padziļināti saprot ko/kā/kāpēc vajag motoram.


 Tā viņš ir bet lai to saprastu ir jāpaiet laikam, jāgūst zināma pieredze, un sakumā ja ir tā ka liekās ka tur viss tā baigi vienkārši bet ka brauc dziļāk ta ir daudz sarežitāk, bet nejau vienmēr visiem iesāktajiem projektiem jābiedzās ar gatavu aparātu, vai kādu komerciālu produktu, labi ja tā lieta tiek līdz kādai uzlodētai shēmai, vai platei, ir ejoša ( no tā skatu punkta ka pieslēdzot strāvu nekas nenosvilst un mikrenes ir strādājošas, un programmējamas).

----------


## JDat

Nevajadzētu sākt tādas lietas nedaudz savādāk: sāc ar vienkāršo un vizies uz sarežģīto, nevis otrādi??? Arī neizdošanās ir pieredze, tas taisnība. Cita lieta būvēšanas mērķis: kaut ko iemācīties (teorētiski iespējams EPIS tā dara), vai vienkārši ieekonomēt (kas parasti nav reāli), lai nav jāpērk gatavs risinājums (tvdx).

Jeb kurā gadījumā: turpiniet pērties: sen nav bijušas anekdotes forumā.

----------


## next

Kad nu te taads topiks ir, tad varbuut par ECU arii var parunaat.
Ir taada lieta kaa EGR vaarsts kas jau daudz netaa apspriesta un visaadi viedoklji izteikti.
Protams, ja tas vaarstulis iespruudis atveertaa staavoklii vai caurums izdedzis tad neko neizdomaasi - jaauzrota piedurknes un jaaskruuvee.
Bet ja vieniigais simptoms ir CE lampinja un kljuudas kods un servisaa par to prasa XXX Ls maksaat?
Instrukcijaa teikts ka ecu paariet uz rezerves algoritmu un ilgstoshi taa braukaat nevajadzeetu.
Gribeetos tomeer zinaat ieksh kam sastaav tas rezerves algoritms un ar ko tas draud motoram un brauceejam.
Vai veerts tur naudu un darbu ieguldiit, taapat jau driiz uz shrotu buus jaaatdod (opel vectra 1.6 16v 1998g).

----------


## kaspich

> My troll sense is tingling.
> Nošauj sevi, visiem būs jautrāk nekā stulbu topiku taisīšana.


 
YESSSSSSSS.
zinot, cik mieriigs/nosveerts/tolerants vienmeer ir Vikings, iedomaajieties, kaadam stulbumam ir jaabuut ieposteetam, lai cilveeks taa atbildeetu  ::

----------


## Vikings

> YESSSSSSSS.
> zinot, cik mieriigs/nosveerts/tolerants vienmeer ir Vikings, iedomaajieties, kaadam stulbumam ir jaabuut ieposteetam, lai cilveeks taa atbildeetu


 Tas tika postēts ļoti labi nojaušot, kas ir šī topika autora īstais profils un jau laikus paredzot ar ko tas beigsies. Un nekļūdījos.

----------

